# Lets see your old classic or muscle car



## king05

I'll start it off. I've been restoring a 1965 impala for a little over a year. Been really busy for the last few months trying to get it ready for the road and cruise ins this year. This is the reason i've been out of modding my atv for quite a while. Its got quite a few mods. 383 stroker sbc motor, 850 demon carb, turbo 350 trans with 3500 stall, 12 bolt posi rear with 456 gears, super comp hooker headers, 2.5" mandrel bent exhaust with x-pipe and flowmaster mufflers, brand new Martin Bros. 22" wheels and tires, 2" drop spindles and front disc brake upgrade with drilled and slotted rotors, big 3 core aluminum radiator with electric fan, and more stuff.....


----------



## Polaris425

WOW!


----------



## drtj

That is SWEET A$$ bro!! Awesome job


----------



## IBBruin

Man that's nice! I don't care for the gangsta wheels but I'm sure you could care less what I think. LOL Very good job.


----------



## king05

IBBruin said:


> Man that's nice! I don't care for the gangsta wheels but I'm sure you could care less what I think. LOL Very good job.


LOL It doesnt bother me, but maybe you would like this pic better with the old skool rally wheel.


----------



## IBBruin

What is that module on the right fender well under the hood?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

^MSD ignition box


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

looks to be a 6AL


----------



## king05

^^ Correct MSD 6al color matched to the car. The MSD distributor cap is color matched as well!!


----------



## sawhead

it looks awesome with the rally wheels!!!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

sweet car!


----------



## Big D

WOW! That's amazing.
You said that's taken a little over a year. What did it look like when you started?


----------



## king05

Big D said:


> WOW! That's amazing.
> You said that's taken a little over a year. What did it look like when you started?


 
Here is what i started with in the fall of 2009


----------



## greenkitty7

thats pretty crazy... did you do all the body work and painting yourself? if so you are pretty talented.


----------



## king05

No, i took everything apart and put it back together. And i stripped down the engine bay, and stripped and painted everything underneath. But i left the bodywork and paint to my cousin who runs an auto body and customizing shop. He did the paint and his dad did the body work.


----------



## greenkitty7

o ok. i gotcha. still excellent work though... i'm more partial to the rally wheels than the "gangsta" wheels as well.


----------



## depthfinder

All factory L-48,4spd 1976 Stingray


----------



## king05

Nice Vette depthfinder!! Is that hugger orange?


----------



## depthfinder

Yes it is.Its not showroom finish but i drive this car everywhere and everyday,rain or shine.I built it to drive it.:rockn:


----------



## king05

Looks good and i love the color!!


----------



## depthfinder

Thank you!!I love you color scheme.Have you thought about sending your seats to KatSkins and haveing them match purple/sliver theme?


----------



## king05

I have thought about doing something custom with the interior like that, but running low on money now and have already bought over half the stuff i need down through the years i have had the car to do it in original style black. Will do that for now and maybe change it up later, not sure.


----------



## greenkitty7

i like to see someone actually build/restore a NICE old car, and then drive it! btw nice vette depthfinder


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

I am trying to re store a 1984 Chevy Scottsdale c-10 Cant Decide what color Black or white with a blue stripe . not sure just yet. I will post a pic of it later


----------



## depthfinder

I do drive mine.ALOT...LOL.I cant stay out of it.Or outa the gas.


----------



## mike parish

nice vette depthfinder,but not an L-88


----------



## depthfinder

mike parish said:


> nice vette depthfinder,but not an L-88


Yes you are correct.Thank you for cacthing that.Its a L-48(350ci 270hp).The L-88 was only offered for 3 years 67,68,69..Sorry for the missleading and wrong information.


----------



## IBBruin

depthfinder said:


> Yes you are correct.Thank you for cacthing that.Its a L-48(350ci 270hp).The L-88 was only offered for 3 years 67,68,69..Sorry for the missleading and wrong information.


I don't care if it's a BR-549 it's still a sweet ride.


----------



## depthfinder

^^^LOL..thanks man.My next one will be a 63 split window.I like to fix old cars up and drive them.There alot of fun.


----------



## xtreme02gt

Well it's not a classic, but i would say it is a muscle car here are a few pic's of my 2005 Mustang Supercharged GT:

Here is my dyno video: I ended up put down 497.0rwhp and 453.1rwtq 
But I ran out of injectors..... 

05 Whippled GT Dyno Run

This one is 487whp and 444wtq.... I am going to have to scan my dyno sheet at work, my scaner is not working

05 Whippled GT Dyno Run 2














































I also have a 2002 Mustang GT, but I don't have any pictures of it on my work computer. So I will post them up when I get home.


----------



## Coolwizard

NICE MUSTANG !!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice rides guys.


----------



## depthfinder

Nice stang.Not a real big fan of mustangs GTs.Only Cobras.Sorry but real performace cars run off 91 or higher from the factory.But thats only becouse im a GM LS guy.But none the less mustangs do look really sharp and mean when done up.I really love that blue color as well.I respect the work you have done and the time you have in it.Its a beautiful car.I wish mine looked mean.
Here is my 04 GTO
Puts down 437rwhp/576rwhp on goats milk








Its a wolf in sheeps clothing.Not really mean looking.Somtimes people dont even know what it is so i tell them its a Saturn.Then they say"i aint ever heard a saturn sound like that" then i tell them its got a couple misses and knock


----------



## xtreme02gt

Thanks! I really like those GTO's. I just don't like the fact you can't stick a huge tire under the rear of you car. 

Well, I happen to like anything that is american muscle, as long as it has power and looks good.

What I don't do is " RICE " I can not stand those guy with ther honda's talkin a bunch of crap, about ther super slow P.O.S!! I am a big car guy, its in my blood.


----------



## king05

xtreme02gt said:


> Well it's not a classic, but i would say it is a muscle car here are a few pic's of my 2005 Mustang Supercharged GT:
> 
> 
> Very good looking mustang! One of the better looking newer model ones i've seen!


----------



## xtreme02gt

king05 said:


> xtreme02gt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not a classic, but i would say it is a muscle car here are a few pic's of my 2005 Mustang Supercharged GT:
> 
> 
> Very good looking mustang! One of the better looking newer model ones i've seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!!
Click to expand...


----------



## depthfinder

I deff agree.It is one of the best looking newer ones.Verry clean.You dont see that blue alot.
And yes the rear tire thing does kindda suck.But i dont mind running a 275.Its plenty big.LOL.My best 60' (1.54) it was 100deg with 30%humitdy the car had 4 passes already and worn out Nitto DRs.And with M/Ts i deff have not problem hooking on the highway.So i think im doing pretty good.
I to like anything amercian muscle..well besides dodge.So i guess that just leavs Ford and GM.LOL.Sorry mopar fan..there just slow.Yes even the SRT8
And i deff agree.Ricers are so gay.I hate those stupid little cars.Its a 16yo with underglows and seat covers in his stock honda with a c.a.i and coffee can exhuast.


----------



## xtreme02gt

depthfinder said:


> I deff agree.It is one of the best looking newer ones.Verry clean.You dont see that blue alot.
> And yes the rear tire thing does kindda suck.But i dont mind running a 275.Its plenty big.LOL.My best 60' (1.54) it was 100deg with 30%humitdy the car had 4 passes already and worn out Nitto DRs.And with M/Ts i deff have not problem hooking on the highway.So i think im doing pretty good.
> I to like anything amercian muscle..well besides dodge.So i guess that just leavs Ford and GM.LOL.Sorry mopar fan..there just slow.Yes even the SRT8
> And i deff agree.Ricers are so gay.I hate those stupid little cars.Its a 16yo with underglows and seat covers in his stock honda with a c.a.i and coffee can exhuast.


 
Hahahaha! I agree with that.. I have never really liked mopar either. 

I drove around on Nitto DR's for 2 years on my 2002 GT, and they did ok, so I thought I would but a set on the rear of my 2004 SVT Lightning, and the first down poor in I got myself into I totaled the truck.. My lightning was the same color as my 05 GT.. ( Sonic Blue ) best color ford ever had IMO...

All tho I do like the SRT8 Jeep. They are not fastest thing, but they are very nice


----------



## king05

I love several of the mopars myself. They might not be the fastest stock, or get good mpg, but a lot of them look really good. If i could afford it, i would love to have a srt8 challenger!! I did see one a while back on tv that had the drag pack and was running 10 seconds in quarter mile. Not too shabby!! And i do own a 99 Dakota 5.9 R/T


----------



## greenkitty7

the challenger srt8s cut off at 165 from the factory. my uncle has one and it is pretty quick. I'm a dodge man. As for slow, there is a reason Nascar banned the Hemi at one time... just sayin and those 5.9 dakotas are sweet. small truck with a 360? bad azz...


----------



## xtreme02gt

2002 Mustang GT ( on a 150 shot ) 




























2004 SVT Lightning ( 468Hp and 516Tq )


----------



## king05

Love the lightning too!!


----------



## greenkitty7

while we are putting out hp numbers, heres my bro-in-laws cummins. 827 hp and 1348 tq. i know its not fair is it? but it is american and theres nothing more muscular than a diesel.
























it was in Diesel Power a couple months back.


----------



## depthfinder

Yes the 5.9 R/T Dakota are bad little trucks.I have a buddy who runs one with a paxton prorcharger??I think that what it is,it might be a vortech S-trim.Anyways.Its a bad little truck.Right before i deployed i seen a brand new Dakota 5.9 R/T.I didnt know they still made em.And a guy im deployed with right now just bought a 2010 Ram 1500 Hemi R/T.Looks really nice.


----------



## xtreme02gt

Now, I can accept that Dodge! wow, 1,348 Tq. that truck is nasty for sure!!


----------



## greenkitty7

pure out nasty, and blows up some little cars on the drag strip... might be cause he blacks out the sun where they cant see... lol :bigok:


----------



## depthfinder

LOVE LOVE LOVE the lightning.I had a 03 with a underdrive pully,LT headers,and diablo tuner and it made some amazing power.Then traded it for a Dodge SRT/10 RC truck.Both verry nice.I also like the cobra bumper on the GT.Ever think about getting a MACH1 hood?


----------



## xtreme02gt

I bet it dose!! 

This is how he looks in a truck with that much power, next to a Honda:drive:


----------



## xtreme02gt

depthfinder said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the lightning.I had a 03 with a underdrive pully,LT headers,and diablo tuner and it made some amazing power.Then traded it for a Dodge SRT/10 RC truck.Both verry nice.I also like the cobra bumper on the GT.Ever think about getting a MACH1 hood?


I have, I really like the shaker hood thing.. As you can see I have one on my Lightning


----------



## depthfinder

Yes i noticed..now you make me wanna another lightning.LOL.I like my GTO for what it is.I traded a 2001 WS6 for it.The WS6 was nice and verry fast.But it was out of date and rattled and squeked.I took one drive in a GTO and i was sold.Its luxury and performance in one package.

But it doesnt really how much you sink into your car anymore.Theres V6 out there that make 300 to the rear stock.So if anything i will DEmod mine and convert it into a Holden Monaro CV8.Wich it acually is.


----------



## xtreme02gt

Yeah, I totaly understand that... My 2005 GT came with 300 HP from the factory. And now the 2010/11 mustang V6 come with 305 HP, hell my buddys 2010 subaru STI made 316 all wheel hp and 332 all wheel tq, on the dyno with just a turbo back exhaust. Now he has some kinda turbo upgrade, custom tune, intercooler upgrade, and some other stuff, and he's putting down to the wheels just under 500 wheel hp. out of a 2.5L, and that little hatch back STI is stupid fast, with ZERO traction problems... He always tells me " That's the beauty of ALL WHEEL DRIVE "


----------



## depthfinder

Yeah but i bet his breaks before yours.LOL.


----------



## Chef

Not to much muscle but, I just sold this 65 Vw that I built from the ground up. I had the car for 10 yrs.. Baby on the way, priorities!!!


----------



## depthfinder

i love V DUBS.Those cars are so cool.I wanna find one for a new daily driver.


----------



## DaveMK1

C'mon guys, there has got to be more of ya'll with real classics out there. Not just bolt on performance.


----------



## NMKawierider

Too bad it has to be of cars you currently have. If you said...had...I could have help you out with a few I have has over the years...like:

My 66 GTO with a 421 Tri-power/4speed



















or my 70 SS Nova with an LT1











How about my 68 FireBird with a WQ400











How about my 70 Charger RT 440 mag?











Dont really consider it a classic, but it was a great car- my 87 IROC-Z











Restored Dad's 56 Cadi in the 80s..lost my *** on that one











And of course one of my favorites, my 2002 Cadillac Eldorado Special Edition. Believe it or not, one of the fastest cars I ever had.










Had lots of great cars...didn't get pics of about half of them. So you guys don't forget to get some of yours now cause someday...you are going to want to tell some stories...and you will want those pics.


----------



## depthfinder

WOW..what a amazing collection of old cars.Verry nice.


----------



## Big D

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## NMKawierider

You can see my shortened 64 GTO in the background on the Cadi pic. It was gone, so we shortened it and put a Dodge 400 engine,trany and rearend in it. Fun car...wheelie machine if not careful.


----------



## greenkitty7

i've been sittin here looking at that car, trying to figure out what the heck it was... lol i was like: A GTO truck? WTH?


----------



## mudengineer

1987 S-10 Blazer 355 ci


----------



## NMKawierider

greenkitty7 said:


> i've been sittin here looking at that car, trying to figure out what the heck it was... lol i was like: A GTO truck? WTH?


GTO convertable...


----------



## king05

mudengineer said:


> 1987 S-10 Blazer 355 ci


Love that blazer. I want one like that someday!


----------



## greenkitty7

nmkawierider said:


> GTO convertable...


yea i know that now.... lol i was thinkin it might have been like an el camino kinda deal lol. but i knew it looked funny... haha


----------



## rodstowing

My 69 Camaro. Fully restored. At my buddies shop to get the 406 and tranny installed. 600hp on pump gas. Its getting new wheels also, has no motor in this pic.


----------



## drtj

It dont need a motor. It can run just on the way it looks. Good looking car!


----------



## Coolwizard

Nice Camaro. I had a similar one many years ago .....flipped her upside down in a creek. I almost drowned. Ah....to be young and stupid...lol


----------



## king05

Very nice camaro!


----------



## greenkitty7

always a story about a flipped camaro... :34:


----------



## DaveMK1

This was my 86 C10. I cheated a little bit cause I bought it already lowered and shaved but got a hell of a deal.

Bought it as a rolling chassis. Had a 355 laying around that I built for my monte carlo and a TH350 in the shed and threw em in it. It was an amazing truck. Took 3rd in a car show in VA, thats when this pic was taken. Wish i would of never gotten rid of it


----------



## king05

Nice truck. What part of Va were you at for that car show?


----------



## IBBruin

Classic burn out. I don't know who it belongs to but it kinda fits in this thread.

FIIIIII-YAAAAA


----------



## BleednGreen68

Here is my next project. 68 Mercury Cougar XR7. Needs restored badly but I still drive it all the time. Has a 289 Hi Po. Isnt very fast since shes gettin tired but sounds like it has a big block in it. Has Hedman Headers, edlebrock carb and intake. Custom ram air. I grafted the pro stock hood scoop on a fiberglass hood. I plan on doin it in restomod fashion. Fuel injected built 302 and a 6speed. I was brought home from the hospital when I was born in this car so I will never get rid of her!





















My 96 Cobra. Lots of mods. Built motor with eagle rods, diamond pistons. Mac long tubes, BBK CAI, UPR K member with coil overs, UPR Caster/camber plates, and of course lambo doors. Built for NOS pretty much. Aiming for 450-500hp. Havnt dynoed yet. 










My 58 Ford Panel truck project. Right now its got a 302 but Im buildin a 460 bored and stroked with that new Boss 429 conversion kit. 










Here is all our classics at a car show. The blue 05 GT is not ours but a friends. 










My dads 69 Boss 429. All original with 30,*** miles on it. Built so they could use the motor in NASCAR. 










Only made a little over 500 in 69. You see them on Barrett Jackson occassionally. I've seen some go for over 250k. 





































My brothers 67 390GT. He restored it himself. 










My dads 57 Fairlane 500 Skyliner Retractable Hardtop. 312 Thunderbird motor in it. Sounds mean. Very unique. Fun watchin all the little solenoids and big screws making the top go up and down. Lots of wiring and switches for its day. Its all original too. Has the original Boss 429 rims on it in this pic. 










We bleed blue if you cant tell:haha:


----------



## ncpopo

Man alot of great cars in this thread. I will post some of mine....if your on busco forums you can watch my build thread there. 
Heres mine...it's a 1967 galaxie 500 with a 289 2bl and c4 trans..all matching #'s except for paint. Has 116,000 miles on it and we just got it running. Body work and interior is coming as soon as it warms up. Also car is in my shop now i only have pics of it before we picked it up and some of the progress we made.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Love me a Galaxie! You keepin it stock or doin a custom job??


----------



## ncpopo

Thanks i'm doing kind of a mild stock/custom but keeping all the stock stuff in the top of the shop. I just got most of my interior shipped in today. Probaly going with house of kolor paint. I may take the motor out and either build a 351w or get the 390fe out of the parts car and build it to a 445fe stroker. Havent had time to decide. But heres the link to busco I will be on there more than here since I have an automatic thing on my phone to get there and post pics and updates....http://buscobeach.com/forum/index.php?topic=17380.0


----------



## BleednGreen68

Go for the stroker! Make it a mean tire burnin machine. I got two 460's layin around for my projects. Kaase came out with a Boss 429 kit that turns the 460's into the Boss. Has heads, intake, and even the valve covers look original. Lots of hp from his motors!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Here is my 1984 Chevy Scottsdale looks rough but runs like a champ 

Has a hopped up 355CI come out of a pro-extreme race car ,
Headers 

The truck can run a 1/4 in about 8 seconds .


----------



## king05

^^Big time sleeper then, huh??


----------



## mudengineer

king05 said:


> Love that blazer. I want one like that someday!


 
thanks man it was a lot of fun building it. My brother and I did it all ourselves. It rides really good, has tons of power and handles very well. It's a 2 link rear suspension with 2500lb bags front and rear with toxic shock and belteck spindles. The Sound system in it is just fun to play with lol..you can make some old folks mad thats for sure hahahaha over 4k watts to each 15 will make some noise. It looks pretty much the same still other than I added a cowl hood and front spoiler. The wife and I used to travel around the country to car shows with it but now just drive it every now and then out to town and back for dinner and then back under the cover it goes haha


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Yeah i raced a mustang cobra one day down Interstate 10. and he could here the exhaust and thought he was bad a## and i dropped into first and supprised the **** outta him . I then had to stop and get gas and he followed me and was like man that thing looks like a piece but just stomped my stang bad !  It only gets 7 MPG without my foot in it!


----------



## DaveMK1

king05 said:


> Nice truck. What part of Va were you at for that car show?


 Man sorry about the delay on this. I'm deployed again.

It was in Gloucester VA back in 2004 or 2005 if i remember correctly.


----------



## chevzr2

my '63 gmc shorty lowered with a built 327. bought in '91 with 36000 original miles from the original owner who only drove it about 20 miles once a week!

crappy picture but only one on my computer right now, i might be thinking of selling the toy for the right price, hardly use it!


----------



## contractor09

One me and my dad restored, then sold.... wish we still had it


----------



## greenkitty7

thats PUUUURRRRTY


----------



## hondarecoveryman

chevzr2 said:


> my '63 gmc shorty lowered with a built 327. bought in '91 with 36000 original miles from the original owner who only drove it about 20 miles once a week!
> 
> crappy picture but only one on my computer right now, i might be thinking of selling the toy for the right price, hardly use it!


Love the truck !!! one of my first trucks was a 65 GMC stepside


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Very nice old chevy, right there. I've got a 63 Chevy stepside that I'm putting a fleetside bed on. It's a mess right now, but when I get it ready, I'll post it up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## king05

Figured i would bring this thread back up with some updated pics of my 65 impala.
Also to see if anybody else got any more old classic or muscle cars they want to post up.


----------



## mossyoak54

i got a 54 gmc truck, and 50 chevy 1 ton in my shop right now. Been working on the 54 for 2 years now did a full frame off. The 50 is just getting a 10 ft paint job lol. Its a little side job i been working on.


----------



## Polaris425

That's a sexy impala


----------



## king05

Polaris425 said:


> That's a sexy impala


 
Thanks man. I gotta lot of time and hard work put into this thing. Not to mention money.


----------



## mossyoak54

Frame and drive line on 54







And some of the 50















Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

81 Z28. 355 ci and a 4 spd. I've had it for 25 yrs and I'm still not done with it. I bought a brute and my focus changed. Haha

To the Batcave!


----------



## king05

2010Bruterider said:


> 81 Z28. 355 ci and a 4 spd. I've had it for 25 yrs and I'm still not done with it. I bought a brute and my focus changed. Haha
> 
> To the Batcave!


Nice 81. My bro just got one a while back, but he aint fixed it up yet.


----------



## commando57

*Here are a couple.*

2005 and 1971. Two muscle and one classic.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> That's a sexy impala


 
I agree. My heart just skipped a beat when I saw those pictures.


----------



## JPs300

My hot rods - 

'85 nothcback - need to sell this one




























The camaro - 









suspension set on "crowd please mode"









New bullet










My street toy, though it's become a "unicorn". '89 GTA cnvertible -


----------



## king05

^^ Love the camaro and pontiac!!


----------



## walker

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Here is my 1984 Chevy Scottsdale looks rough but runs like a champ
> 
> Has a hopped up 355CI come out of a pro-extreme race car ,
> Headers
> 
> The truck can run a 1/4 in about 8 seconds .


 
this ^^^^ makes me lol.. my tube chassis camero runs low 9.00's with a 565 and this guys truck runs 8's on street tires and a small block ..


----------



## mossyoak54

walker said:


> this ^^^^ makes me lol.. my tube chassis camero runs low 9.00's with a 565 and this guys truck runs 8's on street tires and a small block ..


I wasn't gonna say anything. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## king05

walker said:


> this ^^^^ makes me lol.. my tube chassis camero runs low 9.00's with a 565 and this guys truck runs 8's on street tires and a small block ..


 
Yeah, what i was thinking. Maybe it was supposed to be 8's in the 1/8 mile.


----------



## walker

8's in an 1/8 mile is still around mid 11 second 1/4 mile give or take a few .010's.


----------



## king05

walker said:


> 8's in an 1/8 mile is still around mid 11 second 1/4 mile give or take a few .010's.


 
Uhh, no. My car ran a 8.30 last time i ran it at the strip in the 1/8 mile which calculates to about a 13 flat in the 1/4 mile. Even a flat 8.0 in the 1/8 calculates to about 12.5 1/4 miles times.


----------



## walker

yea so maybe he meant 1/8 i hope so if not he fell and hit his head


----------



## king05

walker said:


> yea so maybe he meant 1/8 i hope so if not he fell and hit his head


:agreed:


----------



## JPs300

I wasn't going there......lol. 






king05 said:


> ^^ Love the camaro and pontiac!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## king05

Time to dig up this old thread to see if anybody else has anything to add. And i also bought some new to me muscle!! Picked up a 93 blazer with a cammed 5.3 chevy v8, manual 5 speed trans, headers, true dual exhaust, 8.8 posi ford rear with 327 gears and traction bars, and hurst short thow shifter. This is a fun truck to drive!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Looks cool!


----------



## james83

this is my mustang that im going to be restoring soon


---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

here is my bronco all orginal body has 38s 6 inch lift 460 engine

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------


----------



## king05

james83 said:


> this is my mustang that im going to be restoring soon


 
Nice. I like the fox body mustangs. What motor does it have?


----------



## james83

has the 5.0 its a gt it will be red with black ground affects hopefully by the end of fall


----------



## battledonkey

Had an 87 fox body but not only did I not have the place to tear it down, I fell short on time and money so I let it go. Even the stock 5.0 and 5spd was fun as hell to drive, especially with 1/2 bald tires. No pics of it on my phone but it was funky red with funky red interior. Got it cheap though. 

Also just sold a mud truck in March. The money helped ease the pain if buying my first house so selling it was a necessary evil. 





























Now we have a 94 Z28 with a rebuilt LT1 with a hot cam and headers. It's technically my wife's but I did manage to trash the 4L60E that was in it like the 3rd day we had it so I gotta claim some ownership, lol. The tranny swap was NOT fun.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

New/old project. 63 Chevy short bed. It was a step side. I'm trying to stay away from my brute long enough to get the bed mounted and at least primed all the same color. Lol. It's got a 355 Cid with Turbo 400 Trans. 3" exhaust, big cam. We spliced in El Camino frame sections front and rear. 5 lug axles, power steering, front disc brakes, it's a lot of fun to drive.

----that is all---


----------



## king05

Nice 63 project. I still want me an old chevy truck sometime.


----------

